
“Nuclear War Survival Skills” – Cresson Kearney (1979) - bookofjoe
https://www.amazon.com/Nuclear-Survival-Skills-Cresson-Kearny/dp/1603220941/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1521469157&sr=8-4&keywords=cresson+h.+kearney
======
bookofjoe
Amazon description: The book is written for the average person with the
average items in a house or apartment. This is called EXPEDIENT CIVIL DEFENSE.
You use what you have to protect and provide for yourself and family.
Everything around you is a resource, you just have to understand how a bucket,
a towel, rocks and clay can filter nuclear fallout out of water (it does!) and
what everything else in your house or residence can do. That's why this book
is good for any disaster, in any big disaster what is lost is the
infrastructure that provides for us. Electricity, water, communications,
sewage, transportation. This book show YOU HOW to cope and survive with what
you have. This book can save your life.

